# Novice Question about Undefloor Storage



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

We are taking delivery of a new B674 in March and would welcome advice on the best way to make use of the underfloor storage. What sort of problems can arise?

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not familiar with your model van, but I would suggest that anything you put in a place that is not easily and readily accesible should be the sort of stuff that you do not use on a daily basis, for instance I put water hose, chocks and tools to the back of my outside locker and wellies and walking boots to the fore. It can get frustrating to have to offload all sorts of 'useful but not used daily' bits and pieces to get to the one you actually want. Also if I can I tend to pack small items together in a larger container, not space efficient but a lot less time consuming to take out and repack.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Think of it as your 'loft' , pack the heavier and least used items. 
You could store tinned food, wind breakers, ground sheet, tools, winter clothes etc.. 
but bear in mind the weight keeping the heaviest items between the axels.


----------

